

There is no finish line for entrepreneurs  - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/there-is-no-finish-line-for-entrepreneurs

======
levibelnap
At first I thought this was just a great definition of entrepreneurship.
However, as I started thinking about the challenges we face everyday as we
build our company I realized this simple idea can serve as an important daily
reminder. We often think of quality and scale as binary and focus our
attention on one or the other at any given point. However, as you point out
Nivi, if we do this we will fail. Even if it seems impossible, we have to
figure out how to get both quality and scale right if we want to succeed.
Thanks for the reminder Nivi!

